# Mom's "angry as hell" Facebook post about measles goes viral



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mom's "angry as hell" Facebook post about measles goes viral - CBS News

------------------------------
Her Post:

On February 9th, I received a phone call from York Region Public Health, informing me that Griffin, alongside my mother and I, was potentially exposed to the measles virus while attending a newborn weigh-in appointment at my doctor's office in Markham on January 27th. And I'm angry. Angry as hell.

I won't get angry at or blame the person in the waiting room. I would have likely done the same thing...you get sick, you go to the doctor. I have no idea what their story is and I will never know. But I do know one thing:

If you have chosen to not vaccinate yourself or your child, I blame you.

I blame you. You have stood on the shoulders of our collective protection for too long. From that high height, we have given you the PRIVILEGE of our protection, for free. And in return, you gave me this week. A week from hell. Wherein I don't know if my BABY will develop something that has DEATH as a potential outcome.

You think you are protecting your children from thimerosal? You aren't. It's not in their vaccine.

You think you are protecting them from autism? You aren't. There is no, none, nada, nothing in science that proves this. If you want to use google instead of science to "prove me wrong" then I am happy to call you an imbecile as well as misinformed.

You think you are protecting them through extracts and homeopathy and positive thoughts and Laws of Attraction and dancing by candlelight on a full moon? You aren't. I PROTECT YOUR CHILD. We protect your child. By being concerned world citizens who care about ourselves, our fellow man, and our most vulnerable. So we vaccinate ourselves and our children.

You think you are protecting them by letting them eat their shovel full of dirt and reducing antibiotics and eating organic? You aren't. As an unvaccinated person you are only protected by our good graces. WE LET YOU BE SO PRIVILEGED thanks to our willingness to vaccinate ourselves and our children.

You know what vaccines protect your children from? Pain. Suffering. Irreparable harm. Death.

And you would be the first to line up if you had an inkling of what the death of a child feels like. You would be crawling through the streets on your hands and knees, begging, BEGGING to get that vaccine into your precious babies because that is what I would have done, if I could, to save my daughter.

The fact is, there was no vaccine for her. Not for her illness. And she died. She died at age five and a half, and she is gone.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When I was in elementary school, you would not be admitted unless the parents showed proof of vacination. Is that gone now?

I'm old enough to have seen what polio did to my neighborhood friend, and it wasn't pretty, and it was for life. We all lined up for that first sugar cube vacine, and considered it a miracle, and were grateful for it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel sorry for anybody that loses a child. 

But lashing out does not help...

(my kids are vaccinated) 

The only way we are going to get EVERYBODY to vaccinate their kids is to make a law and force parents at gun point and threat of taking their children away.

I for one am not ready to authorize the use of force. I would actually stand with the parents in opposition - armed if need be. 

It is not the governments job to force parents at the point of a gun to force them to surrender their children to the government for a needle to be forcibly inserted into their child's arm injecting a foreign substance!

There have been ZERO deaths in the USA from Measles in the last 10 years - WHY - because good nutrition and vaccine.... AND Good nutrition even for thsoe that get it is the key


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry she lost a child but I hate Facebook rants like this. They come across as so pretentious!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> When I was in elementary school, you would not be admitted unless the parents showed proof of vacination. Is that gone now?
> 
> I'm old enough to have seen what polio did to my neighborhood friend, and it wasn't pretty, and it was for life. We all lined up for that first sugar cube vacine, and considered it a miracle, and were grateful for it.


lets not compare polio and measles... they are different with different results


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm sorry she lost a child but I hate Facebook rants like this. They come across as so pretentious!


yep.. and it is hard to say shut up, your facts are all wrong to somebody that just lost a child...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

start hitting these people, that are causing these outbreaks and epidemics, where it'll hurt them the most - in the wallet ....

if for example an outbreak is caused by a kid that wasn't vaccinated .... and parents need to stay home to tend to their sick kids - loses income - sue the stupid SOBs right onto poverty row .... 

people die .... you're a murder and should suffer those consequences ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> When I was in elementary school, you would not be admitted unless the parents showed proof of vacination. Is that gone now?
> 
> I'm old enough to have seen what polio did to my neighborhood friend, and it wasn't pretty, and it was for life. We all lined up for that first sugar cube vacine, and considered it a miracle, and were grateful for it.


the leftiest - and interesting enough some Libertarians also - put a bash on that a long time ago ...

Obammy has the door wide open to every 3rd World disease on the planet .... the illegals coming in are not only carriers but hardly none of them have ever been vaccinated for any disease ... perfect situation to get a pandemic roaring out of control ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People forget the ravages of disease on children before the advent of vaccines. Today everyone worries that their child is happy. Around 1900 they were happy if they survived. Many children died before the age of 5 back then. Survival rates have climbed from the first year of life from 50% to apx 85% according to the Social Security Administration.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> start hitting these people, that are causing these outbreaks and epidemics, where it'll hurt them the most - in the wallet ....
> 
> if for example an outbreak is caused by a kid that wasn't vaccinated .... and parents need to stay home to tend to their sick kids - loses income - sue the stupid SOBs right onto poverty row ....
> 
> people die .... you're a murder and should suffer those consequences ....


read what you wrote and then explain to us how you will enforce that and if you are willing to use FORCE.

here is another suggestion... maybe we take all the people that do not want to vaccinate their children and put them on a reservation. You have an Indian symbol as your avatar so i assume you TRUST THE GOVERNMENT to do what is BEST

STOP WITH THE KNEE JERK REACTIONS... "LETS SUE THEM UNTIL THEY END UP ON THE STREET HOMELESS BECAUSE THEY ARE STUPID SOBS"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> start hitting these people, that are causing these outbreaks and epidemics, where it'll hurt them the most - in the wallet ....
> 
> if for example an outbreak is caused by a kid that wasn't vaccinated .... and parents need to stay home to tend to their sick kids - loses income - sue the stupid SOBs right onto poverty row ....
> 
> people die .... you're a murder and should suffer those consequences ....


This is the worse post I have read in years... really...

A+B=C

sue a parent until they are homeless forces thier kids to be homeless or you take their kids away.. that solves so many problems!!! Want to see a revolt in America.... Start trying to do that crap!!! 
And while you are at it - guns kill more Americans then measles or small pox and polio.. lets go after the guns.

Go stand in the corner for 5 minutes and THINK about what you are proposing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

very very very seldom do i feel like saying STHU... but for you... i am willing to make an exception


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So a big bunch of revelations and facts about the nasty vaccine tard thing come out and to protect us from the stupid and other undesirables, they get this moron to bleed on a cross with hate you because it's your fault mentality. Haha, To a normal person, that looks like the "ringer". 
You get one thing you know you want rid of and set it on others so they get their own selves.
I have to admire the simplicity and be thankful the world will have a lot less simplicity running around annoying people. I have to admit, it's a godless thing they run to, it's foul and it gets rid of unfortunate people who were pretty pointless anyway. I just can't bring myself to go sit like a monster from a story book and do em myself. I guess I should start thinking more about the country and planet and less about goobers who stay stupid and get viscious about it. There's some poetic irony there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> read what you wrote and then explain to us how you will enforce that and if you are willing to use FORCE.
> 
> here is another suggestion... maybe we take all the people that do not want to vaccinate their children and put them on a reservation. You have an Indian symbol as your avatar so i assume you TRUST THE GOVERNMENT to do what is BEST
> 
> STOP WITH THE KNEE JERK REACTIONS... "LETS SUE THEM UNTIL THEY END UP ON THE STREET HOMELESS BECAUSE THEY ARE STUPID SOBS"


???? .... if you are libel for damages - you can be sued - eazy enough .... they pinpoint Patient Zero all the time .... just like they did with this doctor's office waiting room .... if some infectious kid comes and starts a classroom/school epidemic - just because of some ignorant parent .... pour on the lawsuits

just because you have a problem with modern medical science - you won't stand a chance in court with that stance - they are taking away parental rights from people like YOU .... and it's about time ....

and in regard to being the cause of a killer epidemic .... you'll be begging to be executed, with mercy, by the authorities .... the survivors will hunt you down to BBQ your sorry azz ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've read about how the vaccine has been outed as not as not nearly as effective as it is said to be, and that people have contracted the illness, in spite of having had the vaccination. Still, this humble moron goes by his doctor's belief that it is a very good idea to receive the MMR vaccine. Call me easily led, but what can I say?

So, why are we seeing an uptick in measles? Is it really due to a handful of anti-vaccination people? Or, could it be something else?

And Now The Truth: It's Not a Bunch of "Anti-Vaxxers" That Caused The Measles Outbreak&#8230; It's Illegal Invaders


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> ???? .... if you are libel for damages - you can be sued - eazy enough .... they pinpoint Patient Zero all the time .... just like they did with this doctor's office waiting room .... if some infectious kid comes and starts a classroom/school epidemic - just because of some ignorant parent .... pour on the lawsuits
> 
> just because you have a problem with modern medical science - you won't stand a chance in court with that stance - they are taking away parental rights from people like YOU .... and it's about time ....


1st it is liable for damages not libel...

libel is "a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation."

liable is "responsible by law; legally answerable."

*I guess you missed the place where i said MY KIDS were vaccinated... *

Now how are you going to ENFORCE forcing people to inject their kids... by allowing people to sue.. they can already do that.

What are YOU willing to do to other people in order to force them to inject a foreign substance into their children bodies. Step up big guy and tell us if you are willing to drag a child from his/her parents. Are you willing to gun down a few hundred parents? are you willing to kill a child or two in the process? Start forcing doctors to give up medical records or report non compliance?

people say WE MUST FORCE parents to vaccinate their children - but do not think it through..

MY KIDS are vaccinated, health, well adjusted, and range in age from 2 to 25 (2, 4, 6, 21, 23, 25)... If somebody shows up at MY door to take my kids - they better bring it ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I've read about how the vaccine has been outed as not as not nearly as effective as it is said to be, and that people have contracted the illness, in spite of having had the vaccination. Still, this humble moron goes by his doctor's belief that it is a very good idea to receive the MMR vaccine. Call me easily led, but what can I say?
> 
> So, why are we seeing an uptick in measles? Is it really due to a handful of anti-vaccination people? Or, could it be something else?
> 
> And Now The Truth: It's Not a Bunch of "Anti-Vaxxers" That Caused The Measles Outbreak&#8230; It's Illegal Invaders


I am glad we have a like button... I wish we had a THANKS button also..

thanks for that post


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> ???? .... if you are libel for damages - you can be sued - eazy enough .... they pinpoint Patient Zero all the time .... just like they did with this doctor's office waiting room .... if some infectious kid comes and starts a classroom/school epidemic - just because of some ignorant parent .... pour on the lawsuits
> 
> just because you have a problem with modern medical science - you won't stand a chance in court with that stance - they are taking away parental rights from people like YOU .... and it's about time ....
> 
> and in regard to being the cause of a killer epidemic .... you'll be begging to be executed, with mercy, by the authorities .... the survivors will hunt you down to BBQ your sorry azz ....


I read over the above post a third time..

YOU SIR - are they reason we have mass panic, people with pitch forks, and burning torches...

<<remove because it was rude<<


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What say we do not start flaming wars, huh?

I'm pretty sure we can all express our positions without attacking one another. Simply see it as a mental exercise. It'll be fun, and it'll strengthen our communication skills!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

When I was a kid there was no measles vaccine. However, once you had it you were immunized by having had the disease. Most kids caught it somewhere between first and third grade. It was kind of a nuisance. Once a vaccine came along most people were glad to get it and avoid the hassle that went with the disease. Avoiding the vaccine just sets yourself up for it.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm sorry she lost a child but I hate Facebook rants like this. They come across as so pretentious!


Exactly. And I can't tell from her muddled post whether she actually lost a child......sounded like her baby was possibly exposed and then she mentions a five year old that died.

Anyhow, I had measles as a child. The world did not come to an end.

I had mumps, I had whooping cough......I had a lot of stuff and look how good I turned out........oh, wait......maybe we better not go there.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> read what you wrote and then explain to us how you will enforce that and if you are willing to use FORCE.
> 
> here is another suggestion... maybe we take all the people that do not want to vaccinate their children and put them on a reservation. You have an Indian symbol as your avatar so i assume you TRUST THE GOVERNMENT to do what is BEST
> 
> STOP WITH THE KNEE JERK REACTIONS... "LETS SUE THEM UNTIL THEY END UP ON THE STREET HOMELESS BECAUSE THEY ARE STUPID SOBS"


What I have seen in your posts is you dislike everyone's opinion no matter the subject. In my opinion these forums are to discuss, not bitch, yell, name call, and belittle someone, to do this shows your level of ignorance.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> What I have seen in your posts is you dislike everyone's opinion no matter the subject. In my opinion these forums are to discuss, not bitch, yell, name call, and belittle someone, to do this shows your level of ignorance.


I have certain convictions, believes, and ideas... I am going to defend them. If you are not willing to defend yours -so be it.

You might want to consider not reading or participating in any of the threads that have the chance to have different sides where people take a stance

If you are unwilling to take a stand on important issues -that is on you


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Great post Maine Marine!

Ill comeback with a reply to this subject later on when I have the time.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have certain convictions, believes, and ideas... I am going to defend them. If you are not willing to defend yours -so be it.
> 
> You might want to consider not reading or participating in any of the threads that have the chance to have different sides where people take a stance
> 
> If you are unwilling to take a stand on important issues -that is on you


I have certain beliefs, convictions, and ideas , that I defend and have stood up for those. There is a way to get your point across without making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I have certain beliefs, convictions, and ideas , that I defend and have stood up for those. There is a way to get your point across without making an ass out of yourself.


It is hard when we have some overly sensitive folks that are way to into their feelings...

but please go ahead and show me where i made an ass of myself and i will change my behavior


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> It is hard when we have some overly sensitive folks that are way to into their feelings...
> 
> but please go ahead and show me where i made an ass of myself and i will change my behavior


:deadhorse:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> ...There is a way to get your point across without making an ass out of yourself.


(Slippy no understand these words....Slippy wonders if good friend Slewfoot learna new language? What does these words mean? Is it possible for Slippy to make point and not make ass out of Slippy? No way says Slippy, Slew talking gibberish...)


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> but please go ahead and show me where i made an ass of myself and i will change my behavior


Okay. Let's start here


Maine-Marine said:


> very very very seldom do i feel like saying STHU... but for you... i am willing to make an exception


And here



Maine-Marine said:


> 1st it is liable for damages not libel...
> Step up big guy and


Here


Maine-Marine said:


> I read over the above post a third time..
> 
> YOU SIR - are they reason we have mass panic, people with pitch forks, and burning torches...
> 
> <<remove because it was rude<<


Oh, and here



Maine-Marine said:


> You might want to consider not reading or participating in any of the threads that have the chance to have different sides where people take a stance


And finally here


Maine-Marine said:


> It is hard when we have some overly sensitive folks that are way to into their feelings...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy no understand these words....Slippy wonders if good friend Slewfoot learna new language? What does these words mean? Is it possible for Slippy to make point and not make ass out of Slippy? No way says Slippy, Slew talking gibberish...)


Sorry my friend but you do not have the knack to make an ass out of yourself. you are safe.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon guys, we should focus our energy toward bashing muslimes and libtards for heaven's sake... 

I was wondering, have the libtards or muslimes poisoned the air with a strong batch of PMS-OSM? (PMS Overly Sensitivity Molecules) or some such nonsense. 

Everyone seems to be all goin' crazy...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

your right slewfoot, ... It is apparent that my presence on this forum is disruptive and causes too many arguments and hurt feelings...

I can tell I am not wanted, nor am I a valued member... 

I will leave you to a more peaceful and boring site... 

goodbye


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is what you got out of people asking you to stop the attacks?

Well, there is always personal blogging.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I never would have guessed that the measles would raise such strong feelings. Here we have a disease with an effective vaccine. Furthermore, it is one like smallpox in that it only exists in man, and can therefore be wiped out within a generation of two by an effective worldwide vaccination program.

So what do we get? People who refuse the vaccine and folks who argue about it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Did Maine marine get nuked?

As for vaccination, I am a supporter of them. Even the dreaded flu shot. If I had kids I would have them vaccinated. I am pretty sure most if not all of the public schools in Texas require proof in order to attend. Not sure about private schools or home school kids. That said, it does rub me the wrong way to have the government tell me or anyone else what to do. I also believe all these new and once eradicated diseases are being brought into the country by illegal aliens.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Did Maine marine get nuked?
> 
> I also believe all these new and once eradicated diseases are being brought into the country by illegal aliens.


So do I.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Did Maine marine get nuked?
> 
> As for vaccination, I am a supporter of them. Even the dreaded flu shot. If I had kids I would have them vaccinated. I am pretty sure most if not all of the public schools in Texas require proof in order to attend. Not sure about private schools or home school kids. That said, it does rub me the wrong way to have the government tell me or anyone else what to do. I also believe all these new and once eradicated diseases are being brought into the country by illegal aliens.


They aren't eradicated unless they have been eradicated world wide. The only disease that has been eradicated is smallpox.

As for illegal aliens, note that all of our Ebola cases were brought here legally. The disease is a risk if it exists. Solving the problem of illegal aliens won't prevent a disease from entering via our own people traveling to other parts of the world.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Diver said:


> They aren't eradicated unless they have been eradicated world wide. The only disease that has been eradicated is smallpox.
> 
> As for illegal aliens, note that all of our Ebola cases were brought here legally. The disease is a risk if it exists. Solving the problem of illegal aliens won't prevent a disease from entering via our own people traveling to other parts of the world.


Grammer Nazi Diver catches Ark on a technicality. Good job! I stand by my post and point my finger at the administration for allowing ebola to come here. Shoulda stopped flights and passengers originating from ebolaville from coming to American soil.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Ebola hasn't turned out to be a problem, nor has measles.

Xenophobia strikes out again.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Grammer Nazi Diver catches Ark on a technicality. Good job! I stand by my post and point my finger at the administration for allowing ebola to come here. Shoulda stopped flights and passengers originating from ebolaville from coming to American soil.


Your grammar was fine.  I agree Ebola could have been handled better, and the measles outbreak could have been avoided entirely by people not falling for junk science. However, if you completely eliminated illegal immigration and still had lots of people not getting their vaccinations, it would simply be a matter of time before we had an outbreak of measles.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

People have lost their ever loving minds over this measles thing.

Measles is a highly contagious disease, but, it hasn't killed anybody in America in over 10 years. Healthy, well nourished people almost never die from the measles. Based on CDC data, the death rate for measles prior to a readily available measles vaccination was .000237%. Death rates for influenza have always been orders of magnitude higher than they are for the measles (anywhere between 20,000 to 50,000 die from the flu in the US every year), yet, we don't hear people going off about influenza and influenza vaccinations. People simply aren't thinking rationally about this anymore. 

My daughter is vaccinated, but, I can absolutely see why people don't trust their children's health to big drug companies. Especially when the risk is currently so low.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Trust is becoming a scarce commodity, it seems.

So people will probably continue to resist some vaccinations.

That's just the way it is.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The thing with the Anti-Vax position is that it is a fantastic position and it works very well.

But.......

Only in a closed society where 90% of the people are vaccinated, you don't travel outside of the vaccinated population and we don't allow other unvaccinated people to come into the country and everyone coming or going has to have a 21 day quarantine before reentering the vaccinated population. As long as you do that you are relatively safe.

But.......

We live in a country where thousands of illegals stream across daily and tens of thousands of people freely and legally enter our country from places unknown. Remember - we have now had Ebola on our shores and not just one or two cases.

When that happens, then the risks of vaccine side effects (which are very real and present - not arguing that) are almost nil when compared to the risk of an outbreak that could ensue from infected people entering our country.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> Trust is becoming a scarce commodity, it seems.
> 
> So people will probably continue to resist some vaccinations.
> 
> That's just the way it is.


Unfortunately, the mistrust that many people have of big drug companies like Merck is justified. They distributed millions of vaccinations containing cancer causing SV40 viruses. They injected tens of millions of people with vaccines containing Thimerosal, mercury and other preservatives knowing full well that they were potentially harmful to human health. Trust must be earned. So far, vaccine manufacturers and the FDA have squandered any trust they might have once had with the American people.

Man, if somebody wanted to make a whole lot of money, they would start a company that specialized in the production of more "natural" (no potentially harmful preservatives, no sketchy chemical additives, no cancer causing viruses, etc.) vaccinations.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Drug companies do extensive testing of their products and continue to track them once they are in the marketplace. They also struggle with the fact that with any drug or vaccines a small number of people will experience side effects, even if the population as a whole is much better off some individuals may not react well.

The fact that some drugs or vaccines are withdrawn from the market, or are superseded by better products, does not mean a drug company "cannot be trusted". If the company knows some small percentage will have a side effect, but the population as a whole will be better off, shouldn't that product be made available? Side effects that may occur are widely publicized. Is that insufficient?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Man, if somebody wanted to make a whole lot of money, they would start a company that specialized in the production of more "natural" (no potentially harmful preservatives, no sketchy chemical additives, no cancer causing viruses, etc.) vaccinations.


Do you think this is possible? Or would the big drug companies and FDA keep it from taking off? You always see that statement on herbal supplements "These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease." Could it be possible that big pharma is blocking research and trials for natural remedies..


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Generally, the vaccines that are on the market are deemed to be the "best" in the sense of greatest efficacy with the least side effects. Most "natural" remedies do not have the efficacy of prescription medications or in some cases they have never been really tested for efficacy.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's really nice living in a 1st world country where you actually have the ability to freely choose vaccination or not. 
I live in Africa and whilst many still believe I ride an elephant to work whilst perusing the local wildlife in my jungle dbl lane over my late' and the Times, that's not the case. I laughed the other day when people in Australia bragged about the latest cancer laser treatment when we've had one here in my town over a year now and I think the USA only has one too. And my town is not even a major center. 
That's not the point though. It's still Africa and only the really strong and the vaccinated survive here. My child faces germs every day that would make you shit in your pants in a first world country. Without her vaccinations she would be dead. Now take me, an adult, and put me in the slums of India and I would most likely get sick and die, even with a lifetime of my immune system defending against Africa's worst and having been vaccinated as a child. So how the hell do stupid parents think that not vaccinating a child is the right thing in a country the size of the USA with the amount of foreign traffic that goes through it? 
I look at your president and think "Shit! Is that Zuma's long lost brother?". Then I think, " Democracy = majority rules, so therefore most American's must be as dumb as the Africans who voted for the ANC". Then I get really worried coz it's actually true. The country that has always been a symbol for strength, honor, integrity and freedom and fought to make that freedom a reality is now infested with fat, lazy and spoiled big mac's driving cars that use more fuel in one day than mine does in a week. The same country that has now taken freedom to mean stupidity instead of responsibility. Now I'm not saying that it's all of America as I know most on this site aren't. But shit! When are you going to do something about it? Soon all your wives and daughters will be dressed up like mooslimbs and your sons will have bombs strapped to there chests while you clean up Jose's garden.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Diver said:


> Generally, the vaccines that are on the market are deemed to be the "best" in the sense of greatest efficacy with the least side effects. Most "natural" remedies do not have the efficacy of prescription medications or in some cases they have never been really tested for efficacy.


Thank you. I'm a radical depopulationist and the more that think like you the better world for me and mine.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

. So how the hell do stupid parents think that not vaccinating a child is the right thing in a country the size of the USA with the amount of foreign traffic that goes through it? ""

But africa is being sterilized and harvested. Hell no we'Re not going to put up with being injected out of existence and we fight being managed like poor dumb cows. I don't know what the difference between ours and yours are, but money and status aren't step one, behavior is. That doesn't take alleged "1st world" status - and don't call our parents stupid. My god. How can an African call anybody stupid? Except our African president. He's a stupid slag.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Thank you. I'm a radical depopulationist and the more that think like you the better world for me and mine.


So you think people getting vaccinated will lead to depopulation?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Diver said:


> So you think people getting vaccinated will lead to depopulation?


Absolutely. You did not know that is the stated purpose? It's sold to the goofy as "if africans don't have sick kids, then they will have less kids and reduce population." - that is goofy even here and people's reality doesn't come out like that, but as long as "depopulation" gets in there, truth told and all satisfied.
When you see stuff coming out that has been covered, frauded and immediately followed by a fresh rush of propaganda and fanaticism among the directed, it does not appear the same as to the "we better hurry or someone will get ours!" crowd. I just strated taking "personal choice" as a two way street. I don't want anyone taking risks because of what I say and do. (  )


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

People take risks because of what they say and do themselves.


----------

